# Vocal music soundz better in analogue more so than instrumental music do u agree?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

LP's does a fantastic job whit voice, therefore you need a pick up table to fully enjoy vocal music deed end old record, instrumental music sound better in super audio cd.

No format is better than the other this include cassette, see cassette has a more metallic sound so it better for listening to metallic stuff metal.

There is no bad format when it come to music, mp3 is my less favorite , because you dont always get a pdf booklet and sometime , i said sometime your album split in half and is a mess, the sound is less natural less pure than cd and LP , but in download you can find exotic rare cd cheaper hat would cost a fortune are or not available else were i.e itune.

Since idiscover analogue decade ago , i had not classical LP back then, but brutal band, indie rock, industrialll still have some, i could'aint think of living whiteout my GORE -wrede double LP and mean man dream's.But my sparse small collection of vynil is almost over, i knew what i wanted i have it, everything fine.

It took me analogue recording to reeally appreciated even more vocal music i.e Monteverdi,, Palestrina, Gesualdo ect


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Of course I'm an analog defender and still play many vinyl discs: rock, jazz, classical, instrumental, choral, solo instrument ... on and on. I will contend that well recorded digital is certainly pleasing, and poorly recorded analog can be ... bad!

Where choral music _really_ attains its peak element is in live concert where the ambience of the hall and the position of the singers makes for tremendous effect, such which cannot be properly recorded either analog or digital. I've been absolutely startled by amateur, church, theatre, high school and college choral groups sounding stunning "live" and in the flesh. Not even the best recorded choral music can match some of these sounds.

Amplification proves a different matter depending upon microphones and sound systems. A mic can change sound and also change hall ambience and bring a singer into closer compliance to what one will hear recorded. Sometimes live vocal music is certainly not as convincing as a well-recorded piece by the same vocalist(s). We've all suffered disappointment at a "live" concert when the sound did not match the expectation of our home sound system with a well-produced black or silver disc.

So ... it gets complicated. There is no one set answer. I have many well-recorded vocal discs (black and silver), but I tend to prefer hearing choral music live. Still, most of the great choral pieces I have heard I have heard on recordings. I'm happy that I have a fairly good sound system. That, too, makes a big difference in final sound results.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

For what it's worth, for me, everything sounds better in analog if it's a good recording on tape or vinyl. Everyday life is analog in sound, not broken down into digits and then reassembled again. Digital sound is convenient and got rid of the pops, scratches and surface noise all right for a much quieter sound floor, but it changed the articulation of sound, especially on the piano and the percussion instruments, and I'm unwilling to thank the digital engineers for all the rounded edges of a real sound wave that they thought expendable and unnecessary. Other than digital gadgets, it's an analog world without the sharp edges of the sometimes harsh digital sound wave. This may be hard to understand for those born during the digital rather than the richer and warmer-sounding analog sound era. But I remember and will play whatever I have using analog sound equipment. It's a breath of fresh air no matter what I'm listening to. But I should also add that I've enjoyed a great number of fine digital recordings, some with better sound quality than others, though I consider the greatest quality of recorded sound possible to be analog.


----------

